# Mortgage bail-out, Big 3 bail-out and Gas strangulation



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

$700 Billion for Mortgage companies.
$50 Billion for the Big 3.
Barrel of crude still sucking my wallet dry.

I think Capitalism has shown it's ugly head lately in that Mortgage companies have lost big money because they sign bad loans like this:
$350k house to someone who can only afford $250k, but it is an interest only loan so when the market crashed, house only worth $150k. Hmmm, who is the dummy there? Both parties I say. While I feel bad for those who are without a home, if they signed a bad loan they could not afford then it is their fault, not mine.

Big 3
I know I am going to get hit on this one pretty hard by auto workers but the decisions aren't always at that level and you guys/gals gets screwed regardless, but here is a thought that goes to GM Upper Management. How can you sell trucks at rate of 200% over plan each quarter for a couple of years and not expect that some day you will have saturated the market? Where goes the product when everyone already has one? It sits in the parking lot just like all those other big vehicles when gas is so high. No one talked about high gas mileage vehicles until gas hit $3 a gallon. I am just as guilty in some ways of spending huge amounts of money on items that are convenient so don't think that I am saying everyone else is helping to show the major negatives about Capitalism and how our mind works. 

We all buy a bottle of Pepsi from time to time at a gas station or party store. We gripe about a gallon of gas for our car, yet we pay sometimes a buck and a half for a 20 ounce drink. If a 20 ounce drink is only $1, we are truly paying $6.40 per gallon for our internal use. I don't see too many people saying that this is an outrage, so I ask why isn't this an issue? $6.40 a gallon for Pepsi so I am going to send out an email asking to boycott Pepsi for a day and the company will realize we mean business. As if those even work any way but I won't go there.

Barrel of Crude
Again, only because gas is so high do people say that Escalades or Excursions may not be the best vehicle to drive to work 40 miles one way. Hmmmm, you think? 

Where was the movement over the last ten to twenty years to get Ethanol plants and vehicles. Are we that stuck in our ways not to realize that Oil Importing is stupid when we don't control the prices? We are sucking oil at the rate of 25% of what is produced yearly yet we are only 3% of the world's population. 

We have to get the oil companies out of bed with our politicians. Yeah, I am going to hit on Democracy and how entrenched our politicians are with their own interests and not the majority. They go where the money is and not where the people need to go. Biggest hipocrit is a politician who says they are going to do something prior to election and it is our fault for actually believing them. I want a situation where someone I elect does what the majority needs, even if I am not of the majority. Too bad our founding fathers principles have been left to many years of interpretation and degradation. I am sure they were pretty corrupt back then but hey, they were at least hoping for the best.

Lastly, hmmm, I wonder who is going to pay for all these bad corporate decisions, us and I mean all of us. I pay higher taxes because some top paid executive decides the company can start writing high risk loans or car companies can no longer compete with other markets in our own country because of bad decisions. Come on, let's get our head out of our ass and start working for ourselves. I think we need less middle men when it comes to government or how else are you going to get the message through? Remember the classroom game of getting the message down the row the fastest? "The green frog sitting on the tree" becomes something completely different. That is the Democratic way isn't it? If you disagree with what I say here, then look around at your local politicians and see if you still disagree.

There is a big difference for me to pay $10,000 to bail out these stupid people versus the top paid executive who is already earning $5 million a year who made the decision to begin with.

Regards,
Felipe

P.S. I encourage debate on this thread but don't be an ass and say something stupid because you feel offended. Keep it clean.


----------

